# Flying Squirrels



## CardsFan (Jul 19, 2013)

One of the simple pleasures of visiting my Dad in Louisville, Kentucky is the nightly fly-in of the flyers.  Just before dark, you can catch glimpses of them gliding in from other trees to the "feeder tree", where my Dad places some peanut butter near the base of the tree.    The little critters love peanut butter (as I do!).   Over the years, the little critters have become tolerant of people standing close to the feeder which allows for some excellent photo ops.

These aren't great quality photos, but they are decent close up looks at critters that are not uncommon, but are uncommon to actually see.   That night we counted 15 total at one time on the tree.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 19, 2013)

Great shots of the little fellers!


----------



## believer (Jul 19, 2013)

Those guys/gals are neat.


----------



## pstrahin (Jul 19, 2013)

That is cool.


----------



## flatwoods (Jul 19, 2013)

Cool little critters. I haven't seen one in awhile come to think of it.


----------



## dawg2 (Jul 19, 2013)

Cool critters.  They are also the most carnivorus rodents (Sciuridae) we have.


----------



## chadf (Jul 19, 2013)

Them jokers make noise in the attic for being so small.....
Cage one and they go wild. Lol


----------



## Shug (Jul 19, 2013)

Great pictures, I've only seen one of them in my life, and it was dead. Wish there was more of them around this neck of the woods


----------



## wvdawg (Jul 20, 2013)

Cool critters and good shots of the peanut butter bandits!


----------



## quinn (Jul 20, 2013)

Cool critters for sure!


----------



## Hoss (Jul 21, 2013)

Neat shots.  Thanks for sharing the little guys.

Hoss


----------



## pdsniper (Jul 23, 2013)

wow never seen any pictures of them taken in the wild thats cool


----------



## carver (Jul 23, 2013)

Had to evict 5 in a nest in one of my deer stands,had them climing all over the outside of the box stand when I poked the nest.


----------



## CardsFan (Jul 24, 2013)

I'm glad folks enjoy seeing them.   They are a hoot to watch gliding in.

My Dad has a website he has bult over many years of critter pics and setting up X10 wireless cameras in various areas, including bird nests.    He has captured a Robin families nest building, egg laying, and birth in several videos, and sometimes snakes raid the nest (which he caught as well).

If you have kids, I recommend purusing through his site and let them watch the videos.   There are no worries of questionable material in his wildlife videos whatsoever.   I think most folks who enjoy backard wildlife will find many of them very interesting.

http://howpeg.com/


----------

